# melanocytic nevus ICD-9 code



## stogsmom3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any thoughts on how to code a compound melanocytic nevuswith atypia?  The physician tries to code as malignant.  I don't believe that is correct.  I'm not sure if I should be coding these as benign or uncertain behavior.


----------



## ktiz27 (Sep 16, 2013)

benign neoplasm


----------

